# Snow foam engine?



## yicker (Dec 28, 2010)

Im fairly new to all this cleaning/polishing stuff and just seen a thread where snow foam was used on the engine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204390&highlight=subaru+paint. Is it ok to do this?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

would not risk it personally


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

To be honest it's probably less dangerous than pressure washing in my opinion. I'm not sure why you would though - it's generally going to need a good bit of agitation anyway. As long as you've got the electric/sensitive bits covered I'm not sure there's a problem with it.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Some do (the very brave or foolish) some don't (the very safe or sensible) 
it depends on the car too, don't put a damp cloth near anything Italian, if it's Jap and all you can see is plastic it'll possibly be safe. Also depends on whether you need the car the next day :lol:

Personally I don't, but I have given it a good scrub with Surfex HD and wiped dry.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ive done it on practically every car Ive done and never had a problem, as long as you dont get carried away, cant see it being a problem. The amount of actual water that comes out of a PW is relatively small, its more mist (from a distance) and cant really be more than what get splashed around the engine bay when driving in heavy rain, hence why you have to clean it anyway.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

as above all my cars have had APC via foam gun


----------



## réflexion (Nov 19, 2010)

Personally i use a degreasing solution put through the pressure washer at about 1-2% dilution as you would with snowfoam.


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on the car and the condition for me. In general G101 and brushes before pw on low rinse, blow out with air dryer and spray liberally with AS Finish and left to dry. If they are dirty enough to grow spuds in I give a good thick blanket of snow foam and leave to dwell as normal. Never had any problems.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

I rather snow foam and pressure wash first because it gets rid of the majority of the grits and I am not scrubbing the grits around and jamming my brush full of junk as much


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

I tend to spray an engine cleaner like Autoglym or APC from a spray bottle, use a brush and then pressure wash it carefully off.

Quick mists with the PW to get the APC off and dry with a towel.


----------

